# Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden



## Heiko (5 Juli 2009)

Aktuell versucht jemand, Packstation-Daten abzugreifen:
Phishing gegen DHL-Kunden: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reinhard (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

DHL weist darauf nur "vorsichtshalber" auf mögliche Angriffe hin:
DHL | Sicherheitshinweise
Dagegen unternommen wird aber anscheinend nichts, es dürfte doch kein Problem sein, von seitens DHL die Seite vom Netz zu nehmen. 
Dafür kümmern sich ja andere darum: Inzwischen blockieren sowohl Firefox (hier 3.5) als auch der Avira Webguard die Seite.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

Das mit der Sperre war heute mittag aber noch anders.


----------



## Reinhard (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

Stimmt, Heiko.
Erst hat nachmittags FF blockiert, dann einige Stunden später Avira.
Vielleicht lesen die hier ja mit.


----------



## Heiko (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

Und es geht wieder los:
Erneuter Phishing-Angriff auf Packstation-Kunden: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reinhard (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

Hab' gerade an meine Kollegen - mit Verweis auf die Doku bei Computerbetrug - ein mail geschickt. Falls eine Antwort kommt, werde ich sie hier einstellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

Habe gerade eine solche Mail auf GMX von der Mailadresse 
"Sicherheitscenter" <[email protected]> erhalten. 
Dateneingabe wurde auf :
http://www.deutsche-post.2u.cx/ 
erbeten. Vielleicht kann sich js hier jemand darum kümmern.
Wie kommt der Phisher zu meiner Mailadresse?
Viele Grüsse
von Unregistriert


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gut gemachtes Phishing gegen DHL-Packstation-Kunden*

auch gmx.net kunde
und auch "http://www.deutsche-post.2u.cx/"
"Sicherheitscenter" <[email protected]>


original:
Sehr geehrter PACKSTATION Kunde,

Wir haben im moment einige Probleme in unserem PACKSTATION-System, deswegen bitten wir Sie, sich in unserem System zu Verifizieren.
Bitte nehmen Sie sich eine Minute Zeit, und gehen Sie auf DHL Packstation - Verifizierung , und füllen Sie das Formular aus.
Danach können Sie Ihre PACKSTATION wieder vollständig nutzen.
Zur Verifizierung: DHL Packstation - Verifizierung

Sollten Sie sich nicht im Zeitraum von 4 Werktagen Verifizieren, sehen wir uns gezwungen Ihre PACKSTATION zu sperren.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

C.  M. 
Leitung Sicherheit PACKSTATION

Sollten Sie Ihre PIN vergessen haben - unser Kundenservice steht Ihnen täglich von 7-22 Uhr unter der Servicenummer 0 18 03 / 365 365 (9 ct. je angefangene Min. im Deutschen Festnetz) zur Verfügung
Gerne können Sie uns auch einfach an [email protected] schreiben. Ihre eMail wird garantiert innerhalb 24 Stunden bearbeitet.


----------

